# Some More Wingchun Video Clips



## fist of fury (Apr 20, 2002)

Go to the techniques section and the row of pics on the bottom of the page have some small video clips.
http://www.wingchunnyc.com/


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *http://www.wingchunnyc.com/ *



This is a nice site--lots of good animations.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like they added a few more.  Not too bad, I just wish they had a 'slow mo' so you could pick out a few of the steps better.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 18, 2003)

*Syracuse Wing Chun Video Clips*


----------

